# War Eagle Boats...Accessories or ideas for T-Lock rails?



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

Just got a war eagle boat, looking for ideas for rod holders, brackets, etc...If anyone has a War Eagle and may have used other products that worked for the T-Lock I am in need of your ideas, rather than spending a lot more money on the factory made accessories. Thanks


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

You could check the Traxstech website. They make an awful lot of accessories that go into track.

http://www.traxstech.com/store/t_bolt_mounting.htm

Ray


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Flat stock alum and some t-bolts. You can get them all from your local hardware store.


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Lund with the sport track mounting system just like the war eagle. I put Traxtech on it with the t-bolt brackets and love it. Plenty strong and looks good too. I got mine through Freeway Sports in Fenton. There's also lots of accessories for their track system.

Greg


----------

